# bruttezza



## Old SarahM. (18 Gennaio 2008)

sapete chi è considerata la donna più brutta di hollywood??

rumer willis, nientepopodimenoche la figlia di demi moore e bruce willis!! 


eccallà ... raffinatamente mostruosa


----------



## Old SarahM. (18 Gennaio 2008)

proprio in barba all'eugenetica ... qua cotanto patrimonio genetico ha fatto bellamente ... cilecca ...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> proprio in barba all'eugenetica ... qua cotanto patrimonio genetico ha fatto bellamente ... cilecca ...


Infatti !!

Io ad esempio ho due figlie bellissime (e non è il solito core de papo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !)...come lo spieghi ???


----------



## Old SarahM. (18 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti !!
> 
> Io ad esempio ho due figlie bellissime (e non è il solito core de papo...
> 
> ...


 
beh .. io tra daddy and mamy ... meglio di così non potevo venire!! quei due insieme sono un'associazione a delinquere da questo punto di vista  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps. complimenti per le figlie!!


----------



## @lex (18 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh .. io tra daddy and mamy ... meglio di così non potevo venire!! quei due insieme sono un'associazione a delinquere da questo punto di vista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ti devo confessare una cosa....sei figlia del panettiere!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Gennaio 2008)

Che cosa avete da dire?
La mamma è bellissima, figlia mia, è il papà che ha rovinato tutto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> sapete chi è considerata la donna più brutta di hollywood??
> 
> rumer willis, nientepopodimenoche la figlia di demi moore e bruce willis!!
> 
> ...


Veramente mi sembra una bella ragazza con lineamenti un po' duri non aiutata da un look infelice ...probabilmente scelto per differenziarsi da una madre che problemi ne ha più dalla figlia


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

parliamo invece di Certa e Sicura Bellezza


http://mediacenter.corriere.it/MediaCenter/action/player?uuid=08b9a186-c6bc-11dc-9f4d-0003ba99c667


che classe e che naturalezza..


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> parliamo invece di Certa e Sicura Bellezza
> 
> 
> http://mediacenter.corriere.it/MediaCenter/action/player?uuid=08b9a186-c6bc-11dc-9f4d-0003ba99c667
> ...


Mi diresti chi e'? non riesco ad aprire il link perche' la mia connessione fa pena oggi...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi diresti chi e'? non riesco ad aprire il link perche' la mia connessione fa pena oggi...


E' Claudia Cardinale


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

Chi invece secondo me è invecchiata male, divenendo la parodia di se stessa è lei:


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' Claudia Cardinale


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi invece secondo me è invecchiata male, divenendo la parodia di se stessa è lei:


 

stile albero di natale.


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi invece secondo me è invecchiata male, divenendo la parodia di se stessa è lei:


Fa morire dal ridere per come si veste e si trucca.....


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fa morire dal ridere per come si veste e si trucca.....



Io non rido... io la denuncerei per oltraggio al pudore...


----------



## Old fay (20 Gennaio 2008)

Io ho sempre pensato che da genitori bellissimi venissero figli meno belli, e viceversa. Ne sono certa.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che da genitori bellissimi venissero figli meno belli, e viceversa. Ne sono certa.


 
mah...basta pensare a Grace Kelly, Carolina e Charlotte per sostenere il contrario...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2008)

Ingrid Begman e la figlia Isabella Rossellini...


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> parliamo invece di Certa e Sicura Bellezza
> 
> 
> http://mediacenter.corriere.it/MediaCenter/action/player?uuid=08b9a186-c6bc-11dc-9f4d-0003ba99c667
> ...


che bella donna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




lo trovo un incoraggiamento ad invecchiare senza "ritocchi"... 
conosco 30enni che già fanno uso di botulino ecc... non so lei... ma appare naturale e bella nonostante l'età...


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi invece secondo me è invecchiata male, divenendo la parodia di se stessa è lei:


più che invecchiata male, è sempre troppo carica, come da giovane, di colori - ricami - gioielli - cotonature - ecc ecc...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> più che invecchiata male, è sempre troppo carica, come da giovane, di colori - ricami - gioielli - cotonature - ecc ecc...


Solo che quello che da ragazza era adorno...ora, come diceva micia, è addobbo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> che bella donna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero...ha una classe che non finisce mai, anche per gli abiti che sceglie...che la esprimono perfettamente.

la lollo è grossolana...chiassosa....esaspera  tutto.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Solo che quello che da ragazza era adorno...ora, come diceva micia, è addobbo!!!


da ragazza era una roba meravigliosa davvero.

un viso da ...incanto...un incanto dato dalla natura ,  ma non alimentato nel tempo come ha fatto la Cardinale.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> da ragazza era una roba meravigliosa davvero.
> 
> un viso da ...incanto...un incanto dato dalla natura , ma non alimentato nel tempo come ha fatto la Cardinale.


 
La Cardinale non è l'unica.


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> La Cardinale non è l'unica.


lei era e rimane raffinata... ma gli interventi di chirurgia plastica sono evidenti... anche se non hanno stravolto la sua immagine...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

*dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> La Cardinale non è l'unica.


 
si, questa è la seconda....la Lisi è fuori concorso..io non so come si possa fare...è piu' bella di ieri.
ti dico solo che questo abito se lo è fatto mia madre che insieme a me l'adora. e lei le assomiglia pure...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> lei era e rimane raffinata... ma gli interventi di chirurgia plastica sono evidenti... anche se non hanno stravolto la sua immagine...


 
w gli interventi se devono essere fatti cosi...che dici mailea?


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> lei era e rimane raffinata... ma gli interventi di chirurgia plastica sono evidenti... anche se non hanno stravolto la sua immagine...


io non li noto....


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, questa è la seconda....la Lisi è fuori concorso..io non so come si possa fare...è piu' bella di ieri.
> ti dico solo che questo abito se lo è fatto mia madre che insieme a me l'adora. e lei le assomiglia pure...


 
wow....in effetti è un bellissimo abito.molto raffinato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io non li noto....


Perché sei giovane e non conosci i veri segni del tempo che invecchiano e imbruttiscono...


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> w gli interventi se devono essere fatti cosi...che dici mailea?


per chi deve star davanti all'obiettivo sì... è quasi un obbligo... a parte il fatto che in foto o video non si percepisce... ma da vicino si nota purtroppo...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> per chi deve star davanti all'obiettivo sì... è quasi un obbligo... a parte il fatto che in foto o video non si percepisce... ma da vicino si nota purtroppo...


nel senso che l'hai vista da vicino?


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> nel senso che l'hai vista da vicino?


si, ero a teatro ed ho riconosciuto la sua voce... mi son girata ed era seduta proprio dietro me... all'uscita mi sono affiancata per guardarla bene (gran curiosona che sono)... gran bella donna


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> si, ero a teatro ed ho riconosciuto la sua voce... mi son girata ed era seduta proprio dietro me... all'uscita mi sono affiancata per guardarla bene *(gran curiosona che sono)...* gran bella donna


quale donna non lo è..


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> quale donna non lo è..


E' spesso la fortuna nostra...


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> quale donna non lo è..


beh... se è per questo... ho anche ascoltato tutti i discorsi che faceva con l'amica e l'amico che le sedevano accanto


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> beh... se è per questo... ho anche ascoltato tutti i discorsi che faceva con l'amica e l'amico che le sedevano accanto


così mi incuriosisci...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' spesso la fortuna nostra...


 
oh ben tornato fra di noi!!come ha deciso di divertirci questo pomeriggio il nostro ometto??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> beh... se è per questo... ho anche ascoltato tutti i discorsi che faceva con l'amica e l'amico che le sedevano accanto


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> oh ben tornato fra di noi!!come ha deciso di divertirci questo pomeriggio il nostro ometto??


ometto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma come ometto?


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ometto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa è vero...OMONE


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> scusa è vero...OMONE




















Fedi, però tu provochi....


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, però tu provochi....


sono stata io... capisco che il mio nuovo avatar disorienti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












(la colpa e tua... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sono stata io... capisco che il mio nuovo avatar disorienti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si si, però a lui ometto non piace...
Quest'uomo non si accontenta... Vuole essere sempre lusingato....
Però Fedi, ogni tanto devi ricambiare, non ci fai mai un complimento!
Capisco che con certi avatar ti passa la voglia... ma uno sforzo lo puoi fare!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si si, però a lui ometto non piace...
> Quest'uomo non si accontenta... Vuole essere sempre lusingato....
> Però Fedi, ogni tanto devi ricambiare, non ci fai mai un complimento!
> Capisco che con certi avatar ti passa la voglia... ma uno sforzo lo puoi fare!!!!


 
ehhhh ormai l'è 'ndac

chissà poi ndu l'è ndac...


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ehhhh ormai l'è 'ndac
> 
> chissà poi ndu l'è ndac...


a tifare per la sua squadra?
quale sarà poi... boh!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> a tifare per la sua squadra?
> quale sarà poi... boh!


 
Pallavoliste??


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Pallavoliste??


se l'altra sera giocava a calcetto... 
penso segua il calcio


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> se l'altra sera giocava a calcetto...
> penso segua il calcio


quando gioca lui...ma se deve assistere magari predilige altri showsss


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Dere, concordo con te.....
Chissà perchè....    

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Fedi nun ce lassà!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Azzz....*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Dere, concordo con te.....
> Chissà perchè....
> 
> 
> ...


Me l'ero perso questo thread!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Tranquille, solo un'oretta fuori a prendere un pò d'aria e muovermi un pò!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma chi ve lassa kiù, belle uaglione?


----------

